
Theranos' president is leaving the company - CPLX
http://www.businessinsider.com/theranos-coo-and-president-sunny-balwani-to-retire-2016-5
======
dbcooper
The WSJ article:

[http://www.wsj.com/articles/theranos-executive-sunny-
balwani...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/theranos-executive-sunny-balwani-to-
depart-amid-regulatory-probes-1463015943)

